# Reborn Newbie With a Lot to Learn



## bradmtx (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I am back in the saddle again so to speak after a 2 yr absence from the hobby. I am a NYCer now basically transplanted to the GTA. My gf (bless her) has encouraged me to try this again (although we disagree on our choice of tankmates; but it surely be fw). I have been fortunate to get my hands on a used 46 gal bowfront. I brought over my old set up of AC 70 filter and some other ornaments (immigration had fun questioning me about all the aquarium stuff in my back seat). The person I bought the setup from recommended this site to me for breeders to stock my aquarium with. Well this seems like a site with a wealth of info. I am in the North York region and so far I havd visited the BAl's around the area. I will probably be hitting up this site for some used items because my big 5 gal pail with gravel filter and all other goodies seems to have disappeared during the move. I plan on doing my cycle by the beginning of March ..so I will be sure to keep you posted as to progress.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to Canada, GTAA, and back to the hobby.


----------



## bradmtx (Feb 11, 2012)

BillD said:


> Welcome to Canada, GTAA, and back to the hobby.


Seems to be a nice group of very helpful and informative people on this forum. I look forward to sharing some info on this site.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome from another transplanted yankee!


----------



## bradmtx (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey I currently have AC 70 (300 GPH)...would an AC 110 (500 GPH) be overkill?

FYI I have a 46 gal bow front.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

bradmtx said:


> Hey I currently have AC 70 (300 GPH)...would an AC 110 (500 GPH) be overkill?
> 
> FYI I have a 46 gal bow front.


No, it would definitely not be overkill. You can never have too much filtration in an aquarium.


----------



## bradmtx (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I did bring over 2 AC 70 filters with me (1 used...1 bnib) and some1 wants to buy the used the one from me. Any idea what a fair price would be considering the used one is 2 yrs old?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I just sold my used AC70 for $20...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm interested in the immigration officer story.  

Well if you want to cycle that tank almost instantly you could grab some used filter material from some members here and pack the filters up and your tank would be pretty much good to go or you could take ~6 weeks to naturally cycle it.

What livestock are you considering? Welcome to the YZZ jungle. We got all the fun and games.... we are the people that you.......just click here.


----------



## bradmtx (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL ...immigration...well when asked what I was bringing in ..I obviously had to say aquarium stuff..heck I had 10 gal tank loaded along with another bag of accessories. Then I was asked if I was alone...I did manage to turn my head back in the direction of back seat and said no stowaways I know of. Immigration officials are not the humourus type I guess. 

This forum is interesting...I already seem to have befriended a member on here. I am planning on keeping tetras, mollies, platies, mr cory n mr shrimp. I like the endlers...never heard of them until recently. My gf likes gouramies so I might (forget might... I have no choice...she has a green thumb so I might go semi planted) get a pair to keep her happy.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

*Endlers*

Hey let me know if you want some endlers, mine just had babies you can have them for freeeeee although Mississauga is quite a drive from North York...so probably not worth it for you unless you're in the area.

If you ever come down to Mississauga to check out one of the biggest mall in Ontario "Square One", let me know I live 5 minutes away from it


----------



## bradmtx (Feb 11, 2012)

manhtu said:


> Hey let me know if you want some endlers, mine just had babies you can have them for freeeeee although Mississauga is quite a drive from North York...so probably not worth it for you unless you're in the area.
> 
> If you ever come down to Mississauga to check out one of the biggest mall in Ontario "Square One", let me know I live 5 minutes away from it


Manhtu thanks for the offer...I will be cycling this puppy 1st wk of March and yes my gf likes the endlers so dotn be surprised if I end up at your doorsteps .


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

bradmtx said:


> Manhtu thanks for the offer...I will be cycling this puppy 1st wk of March and yes my gf likes the endlers so dotn be surprised if I end up at your doorsteps .


LOL! Sounds like a good plan, and hopefully by then they would've gotten bigger...right now they are tiny...all you can really see are little black dots with a tiny little bodies LOL


----------



## bradmtx (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I met Tom from this forum today...got some gravel off him. Was really pleasant meeting him and I gained quite a bit of insight..which only left me more confused because now I have more choices as to whether to go planted or not or in between (my choice). Upon his suggestion I may start a thread chronicling my tank...which is right now waiting to be moved to its permanent location to begin cycling. So any suggestions guys?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

go planted - take the time to do the research on how you want to do it, high tech, low tech etc. the plants look great, add another level of interest etc.

ultimately - its your tank, you've gotta live with it - so come up with some ideas that you like and go with it from there!


----------



## bradmtx (Feb 11, 2012)

Cycling has begun. Now I put in cold tap water and let the water warm up for 12 hrs (now @ 72 F ...looking to get 78-80F). Well I noticed some green spots on the glass an it looks like mr algae...dont know where he came from. Anyhow I will introduce some mystery snails to the tank so if anyone has extras let me know. .


----------

